# 99211 with INR fingerstick



## MarieL (Mar 24, 2009)

I need some clarification when a patient comes in for their fingerstick 85610 for the INR reading and sees a nurse.  Can a 99211 be billed with the fingerstick?


----------



## jenanderson (Mar 24, 2009)

*99211*

I have been told as long as vitals were done and documented you can charge the 99211


----------



## HHILLIARD (Apr 10, 2009)

Be careful with your documentation. It will need to support the level of service billed. Also be careful with your frequency. I've heard that it's difficult to support a 99211 for every INR check. Here is what our Medicare part B (in our area) had to say:

"Ohio Part B Carrier 
Anticoagulation Management: CPT Code Usage


Anticoagulation management services are inherent in the services captured by the E/M codes for management of the underlying condition for which the anticoagulation is medically necessary. This is the same as for any other medication used in disease management. CPT code 99211 may not be routinely submitted for monitoring anticoagulation management. Rather, any E/M service submitted, including CPT code 99211 must be medically necessary and supported by the extent of the history, exam, and medical decision making documented for the visit. 

The following are examples of when CPT 99211 may not be submitted for Anticoagulation Management (this list is not all inclusive): 
•When the in-person encounter with the patient was only for the diagnostic test 
•For telephone care (this includes instructions on changing dose, assessment and/or education) 
•When the only documentation would be vital signs, the patient's current and future dose of anticoagulant, and when lab work is to be reported 
•When direct physician supervision requirements are not met or were not provided by the physician treating the patient's medical problem requiring anticoagulant therapy 
•For repetitive education that does not serve the medical needs of the individual patient 
References:
2008 Coding and Reimbursement Update (Publications - Medicare Advisories)- refer to 'Status Codes' "

Good luck!
Heather


----------

